# Leash Laws in Georgia



## petloveringa (May 2, 2007)

I feel that the state of Georgia needs a tough leash law when it comes to dogs being outside. I live in a small community called Odum, GA. My neighborhood (I have lived here for close to 3 years) was ideal until one of my neighbors decided to get him a pit bull dog. The neighborhood has become a nightmare as a result.

The dog has come upon a small child, frightened her to tears, and nearly came close to biting her. He has come at a couple of my neighbors who have since moved. And the dog has actually bitten me once. It wasn't a deep wound, but I definitely felt the teeth. There was no blood, luckily. This dog has also chased big sized trucks and is real aggressive. The dog's owner is the former chief of police for this town, who you would think would be cognizant of county laws - including a so-called "leash" law that's supposed to be in effect.

He no more cares what that dog is doing, let alone where that dog goes. The dog roams fancy free throughout this neighborhood and has killed one of my neighbor's pug puppies. It would do no good to talk to the owner. His brother in law works in law enforcement for Wayne County and would probably help him cover the whole thing up. You could prove to me that any ordinance in this county is enforced, let alone this so-called "leash" law that dogs outside are supposed to be on a leash. 

A close friend of mine wanted to give me a kitten, but I'm afraid to have any pet. I would have to keep the cat indoors, but I know the cat would want to go outside. As the dog roams the neighborhood, I would fear for the cat - and would no doubt end up causing a confrontation or worse with my neighbor if something were to happen to the cat.

I drive a motorcycle and/or walk to work (I live one mile away). Getting there or getting home has become a nightmare. The dog has nearly caused me to wreck. I'm at the end of my rope and can't deal with this much longer.

I doubt anyone reading this has any answers, but I needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome to Dogforums, Petloveringa.

What, exactly, does it mean when a dog nearly comes close to biting someone?

I don't know anything at all about pit bulls. The only one I've ever met was an absolute gentleman as my black lab charged him, full bore, because he had the misfortune to have testicles.

The one thing I have heard, though, is that there is absolutely no mistaking the bite of a pit bull.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

RonE said:


> Welcome to Dogforums, Petloveringa.
> 
> What, exactly, does it mean when a dog nearly comes close to biting someone?
> 
> ...


You can read a dog's intentions by the dog's body language. It is pretty evident when a dog gets ready to bite someone. Long before that happens, any dog that does that to my dog or me, is going to get a facefull of very strong pepper spray, that will insure that dog will never try anything with me ever again. https://store.udap.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=P&Product_Code=3P


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

petloveringa said:


> I feel that the state of Georgia needs a tough leash law when it comes to dogs being outside. I live in a small community called Odum, GA. My neighborhood (I have lived here for close to 3 years) was ideal until one of my neighbors decided to get him a pit bull dog. The neighborhood has become a nightmare as a result.
> 
> The dog has come upon a small child, frightened her to tears, and nearly came close to biting her. He has come at a couple of my neighbors who have since moved. And the dog has actually bitten me once. It wasn't a deep wound, but I definitely felt the teeth. There was no blood, luckily. This dog has also chased big sized trucks and is real aggressive. The dog's owner is the former chief of police for this town, who you would think would be cognizant of county laws - including a so-called "leash" law that's supposed to be in effect.
> 
> ...


I would file a formal complaint with any animal control that is in your area, or your local police department *in writing*!!!! Short, of that, I would think about relocating. I have had 2 friends in the last 5 years that have moved due to neighbors with roaming Pit Bulls.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Captbob said:


> You can read a dog's intentions by the dog's body language. It is pretty evident when a dog gets ready to bite someone.


Ah, so if it was clearly the dog's intention to bite the little girl, why didn't it? Did he have a sudden change of conscience? Did the little girl whip out her pepper spray and blast him?

I agree that dogs should be leashed or otherwise controlled by their owners. I'm just confused about the incident as reported, and I'm beginning to understand the frustration that pit owners feel about HOW such incidents are reported.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


> I'm beginning to understand the frustration that pit owners feel about HOW such incidents are reported.


This statement couldn't be more true - people automatically freak when they see what even remotely looks like a pit. The funny thing is that if someone really wanted to educate themselves they would find that pits were not bred for human aggression - they are actually very loving, loyal family dogs. But that's a whole other thread in itself.
To the OP - Is calling animal control out of the question?


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

RonE said:


> Ah, so if it was clearly the dog's intention to bite the little girl, why didn't it? Did he have a sudden change of conscience? Did the little girl whip out her pepper spray and blast him?
> 
> I agree that dogs should be leashed or otherwise controlled by their owners. I'm just confused about the incident as reported, and I'm beginning to understand the frustration that pit owners feel about HOW such incidents are reported.


Well, short of the OP posting a video of the event , I guess we can't do anything but take the OPs word for what happened. If the 4 year old girl was crying, I would assume that she was pretty darn scared. If the dog has bitten the OP, I doubt if the dog wouldn't hesiitate to bite a 4 year old child. 

If a loose Pit Bull made my daughter cry, when she was 4 year's old, the dog wouldn't have a long life expectancy.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

If the dog is running loose off their property, it's technically a stray. I'd pick it up and drop it off at the local shelter or report a loose dog to animal control so they can come pick it up. If the guy has to pick his dog up enough times at A/C, maybe he'll start controlling it better. And, if nothing else, the neighborhood will be safe while the dog isn't loose (and the dog won't be in danger of being struck by a car). I think there have been some recent PB attacks in the Georgia, so even having a family member in law enforcement wouldn't help cover it up. A filed police report is a filed police report and should be public record.

As for the getting/not getting a cat. Cats SHOULD stay indoors. As irritated as you are with this loose dog, there are people just as irritated by irresponsible cat owners who let their cats roam onto other people's property and destroy things, kill birds or poop/pee all over the place.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree with Lovemygreys. Cats live longer, healthier lives indoors.

One of my cats was a feral stray, and she's very content to stay inside and sun herself in an window. If a wild, outside cat can be happy indoors, any cat can.


----------



## petloveringa (May 2, 2007)

RonE said:


> Welcome to Dogforums, Petloveringa.
> 
> What, exactly, does it mean when a dog nearly comes close to biting someone?


That was what I heard from my neighbor. The dog came upon the child. The child's mother was just coming out the back door and saw the dog. She thought the dog was just about to bite the child. If it weren't for the mom coming out at the time she did, who knows what would have happened.


----------



## petloveringa (May 2, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> If the dog is running loose off their property, it's technically a stray. I'd pick it up and drop it off at the local shelter or report a loose dog to animal control so they can come pick it up. If the guy has to pick his dog up enough times at A/C, maybe he'll start controlling it better. And, if nothing else, the neighborhood will be safe while the dog isn't loose (and the dog won't be in danger of being struck by a car). I think there have been some recent PB attacks in the Georgia, so even having a family member in law enforcement wouldn't help cover it up. A filed police report is a filed police report and should be public record.
> 
> As for the getting/not getting a cat. Cats SHOULD stay indoors. As irritated as you are with this loose dog, there are people just as irritated by irresponsible cat owners who let their cats roam onto other people's property and destroy things, kill birds or poop/pee all over the place.


You could prove to me that Animal Control has ever made the 9-10 mile drive here to Odum (Jesup is the county seat where I'm at). And you'd be surprised about the cover ups. I had intended to keep the cat indoors, but I know having had cats before that there are times that they like to go outside, roam around. But I was going to get a leash or something and go outside with the cat, too.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Lorina said:


> I agree with Lovemygreys. Cats live longer, healthier lives indoors.
> 
> One of my cats was a feral stray, and she's very content to stay inside and sun herself in an window. If a wild, outside cat can be happy indoors, any cat can.


I have four cats, all rescue cats--three are actually declawed, one is not. They all stay inside. They are very healthy and happy. Teddi is 15 years old this year!!!


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Captbob said:


> If a loose Pit Bull made my daughter cry, when she was 4 year's old, the dog wouldn't have a long life expectancy.


Any more questions?


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Cheif of Police or not I would report him. Call the media as well. One f our old mayors got some un-favorable attention because his neighbours were sick and tired of his kids late nite parties and his cats running loose in the neighbourhood and wreaking havoc everywhere. His cats no longer roam and his oldest son was moved out several days later. His youngest moved to TO early for University after that aired on our local news station.
How will it look on him when his dog tears someone apart or someones pet apart and he has to face everyone after that. Whats he going to do? Not bully everyone thats for sure. No one alllows a bully to rein for very long. Stand up to him. If people and other animals are in danger because of his stupidity and arrogance...he should have to pay for that. And besides......what good does it do to remain silent. What if soemone new moves in and their kid is attacked? What will you say? "hush hush...hes the retired cheif of police?" Certainly not I hope.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Any dog can bite and it doesn't matter if it is a Pit, Poodle, Bulldog, and etc. The owners need to be responsible, has anyone in that area talked to the owner? If not maybe he doesn't know what his dog is up to but still not an excuse to let him go off loose. There are so many little dog bites that are not reported because they do not do as much damage. Years of training and rescue of Bullybreeds I have only been bit twice both dogs were little and spoiled!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

any dog can make a four year old child cry if they are not use to dogs and the dog runs up to them. If a dog making a child cry was to be killed there would be alot of dead dogs!


----------

